# Viair compressor not working!! Help!!



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

Installed my air ride about 2 weeks ago and all of a sudden today the compressor just stopped working without any warning. I have 70 psi in my tank and none of my bags will fill past 70. I pulled the power to see if the fuses might have blown and checked the relay. Please help this really sucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Was the fuse good? is it getting power? ground is good.

Do you run a pressure switch? take the 2 terminals, touch them together and see if it runs. odds are its a electrical issue. Do you have a photo of your set up?


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Was the fuse good? is it getting power? ground is good.
> 
> Do you run a pressure switch? take the 2 terminals, touch them together and see if it runs. odds are its a electrical issue. Do you have a photo of your set up?


The fuse is good. Haven't yet checked with a meter. The ground is crimped in a ring terminal with the ecu ground, which is still operating. I do run a pressure switch. I run auto pilot easystreet management, with a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Ahhh you have auto pilot. What gauge is your power wire? I'm going to guess the fuse is blown. sometimes they blow on the ends, and can look fine at first glance. Put a meter on the wire and see if is live.

(disregard what I said about the pressure switch. You don't have a traditional one. you have a sender or transducer if you prefer)


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Ahhh you have auto pilot. What gauge is your power wire? I'm going to guess the fuse is blown. sometimes they blow on the ends, and can look fine at first glance. Put a meter on the wire and see if is live.
> 
> (disregard what I said about the pressure switch. You don't have a traditional one. you have a sender or transducer if you prefer)


My power wire is either a 4 or 6 awg with a 30 amp fuse in the engine bay and a fuse block with a 30 amp fuse in the trunk.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

JP3GTI said:


> My power wire is either a 4 or 6 awg with a 30 amp fuse in the engine bay and a fuse block with a 30 amp fuse in the trunk.


Your fuse is most likely gone depending on what compressor you are running. 

For example if it is a 400, then it draws 26 amps at 13.8V. If the volts drop down to 11 say, it will draw 32A of current and blow your fuse. If the volts go down to 12 you are basically just on the cusp of the fuse. 

Definitely upgrade to a 40A fuse and you should be fine.


----------

